# MessageResources von Struts in Form-Bean



## nocturn (2. Apr 2009)

Hallo, wie kann ich auf die eingestellten MessageResources meiner Form-Bean zugreifen?

In der execute-Methode der Action-Bean geht das über [highlight=Java]MessageResources res = getResources(request);
[/highlight]. 

Ausgangslage ist das ich einen Submit-Button habe und in der Validate-Methode der Form-Bean leider nur die Beschriftung des Buttons kriege.


----------



## rico (3. Apr 2009)

Hi,
das sollte damit gehen.


```
<bean:message key="submitButton.label"/>
```

Gruß


----------



## nocturn (3. Apr 2009)

Ich hab mich unglücklich ausgedrückt!

Ich bin in der Form-Bean! Also in einer Java-Klasse.
Wie komme ich zu meinen messages?


----------



## rico (3. Apr 2009)

Innerhalb der FormBean damit:

```
((MessageResources) request.getAttribute(Globals.MESSAGES_KEY))
```

Gruß


----------



## nocturn (14. Apr 2009)

Super danke


----------

